# How do I adjust hot water limit stop in single handle shower faucet?



## ThunderCAT (Jan 29, 2009)

I have an American Standard single handle shower faucet in my downstairs bathroom that we finished about 6 months ago, and I cannot figure out how to adjust the hot water limit stop so that more hot water flows (I have hot water at will every where else in the house, including the sink in that bathroom, so I know it's not a water temp problem). Haven't had to use it until this weekend, only to find that I only get luke warm at best, and of course I cannot find the installation manual nor do I have the model # to search for the manual online. I did review a number of other American Standard manuals online, and all seem to be consistently the same, but not sure the instructions for adjusting fit my model.

I have removed the handle and faceplate, but cannot get the cap off to open access to the stop ring. The cap appears to be affixed to the unit somehow. I can look into the small opening of the cap and do see the stop ring tabs, which are red, and can see the white tabs that turn with the handle and hit the stop tabs. I was able to get a small screwdriver in the opening to try to move the stop ring, but couldn't get it to move. I didn't try to force it too much because I didn't want to break anthing. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Look again at the online exploded views you saw. That "cap" is held to the valve body by screws or is a snap fit. Also it may be something known as a plaster guard for setting the valve at the proper depth in the wall at installation. A lot of tile guys rip it out before tiling and cause a whole nother set of problems. You should be able cut it out, or unsnap it, or unscrew it and remove it without breaking any seal on the valve. Then just adjust your stops and get rid of the guard.


----------



## ThunderCAT (Jan 29, 2009)

Figured it out...finally. There was a part of the cap that actually unscrewed off. Just took a little frustrated muscle power to get it to move. Got that off, adjusted the ring, and now I am good to go! :thumbsup:


----------

